# Score!



## piedmontNC (Sep 10, 2010)

Just got my shipment in from overstockbait, 25 3/8 oz brushguard jigs in 5 different colors-
 
$0.99 each


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2010)

nice score!


----------

